
Flyby pills: No more Hangovers - maebert
https://www.flyby.co/
======
songzme
First, lets establish that drinking is bad for your health:
[http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-11660210](http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-11660210)

Even moderate drinking can be addictive:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1869046](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1869046)

Hangovers is a way for our bodies say, 'okay buddy, that was a little too
much. Please don't do it again'. Taking this pill is like telling your mom to
shut up when she is giving you meaningful advice.

Instead of a pill to get rid of hangovers, how about a pill that puts you in a
good mood (provigil/modvigil?).

~~~
mbonzo
But taking a pill that puts you in a good mood is like telling yourself that
you need to be dependent on a drug to feel good.

Instead of drinking or taking a drug or seeking other external ways of feeling
good, how about looking internally?

Things I usually do to make me feel amazing is exercise, meditate, play with
my dog, read, write, have meaningful conversations with friends, watch GOT,
make videos and more.

